# Upgraded my vacuum pump



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is a view of my new vacuum pump. I had to make a few modifications like adding a filter and a quick disconnect. Plugged in my old vacuum chuck system to the new pump and I had more holding power than "Denta-Grip". With all the additions still less than $100. Works on 110volts. Pump comes with refrigeration fittings which fits nothing you can buy in the plumming dept at Home Depot. I removed the refrigeration fitting and replaced them with a 3/8" to 1/4" coupling. Everything plumbed up fine from there.

"Bill, where did you get the pump?" Harbor Freight $79.99


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the post Mr. Bill. I still haven't figured out how those things work! I understand the principal...just can't figure the mechanics behind it..lol. When you can...post some pics of the whole enchilada. I have a vacuum pump...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Very nice. Now lets see the whole set up ! I also have never been able to figure out who those things work.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Thanks for the post Mr. Bill. I still haven't figured out how those things work! I understand the principal...just can't figure the mechanics behind it..lol. When you can...post some pics of the whole enchilada. I have a vacuum pump...


No, you have a "MEGA VACUUM PUMP"


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is the whole assembly....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang Mr. Bill....that thing looks like something out of the *Willy Wonka Factory*! Do you need a vacuum tank or is the pump enough to pull/hold the project? I'm thinking about bulding one soon....may have to bend your ear on some suggestion. It would sure make finishing the bottoms easier. j


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Kinda a dumb question but what do you need to hold with a vacuum???


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

marshmadness said:


> Kinda a dumb question but what do you need to hold with a vacuum???


I bet it's something wooden. :bounce:


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Slayer-o-Ling said:


> I bet it's something wooden. :bounce:


Really no kidding.....?:spineyes: I meant what kinda object like furniture or something else?? it seems like a cool setup just wondering whats it for?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You turn the inside of a bowl or platter and then turn it over and hold with the vacuum and then finish the bottom.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Right, the vacuum hold the project to the head rest and is supposed to be very solid.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok got ya thank you


----------

